# Pillar Preconcieve



## Mummytbe (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi 
Anyone taking the supplement Preconcieve by pillar. Just wondering if anyone has any positive or negative experiences? It's quite expensive at €170 for a months supply so was just debating if it was worth it?

Cheers


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi mummytbe didn't want to read and run. I have never heard of them but they seem very expensive. Good luck though x


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

My eh took a course in ?october on the advise of acupuncturist. Apparently sperm takes 3 months to mature so we now switched to well an multi vitamins sperm sample results dec 3rd so fingers crossed.


----------

